# BLACK headlamp beam deflectors- legal ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Quote from an earlier thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-13161.html

Quote:
Was recently spoken to by an off duty Gendarmme in France who was using an aire we were staying on ,he was in a motor home,and he told me that the black tape I was using to deflect my beams was in fact illegal as you are supposed to deflect your beams not mask them out and in the event of an accident/collision you could void your insurance if a claim was made that your masked lights were claimed to be contributory.
Unquote

Does anyone know anything about this ? We always use black tape and indeed Peugeot ( a French firm after all) supply a black mask to fit their headlamp protector /deflector.

What alternatives are there ?

G


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Grizzly,

what this French chap said is just nonsense: The law requires that you do not dazzle any oncoming drivers. How you achieve that is completely irrelevant, as long as it works. So you may use any colour, even pink. :wink:

Two issues however you might face:

1. Many modern headlights are not made from glass anymore but from some more or less flimsy plastic, which could be damaged by the glue from sticky tape. So in such cases you should strictly follow manufacturer's advice about beam deflectors.

2. I was told that behind _black_ tape so much heat builds up that the glass could crack. To be honest, I do not really believe this, but you have been warned.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, I think Halfords do a beam deflector that apprantly sticks to the glass in a similar manner to the tape ? but allows the light to pass through albeit deflected ?

Hope that makes sense


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Boff said:


> 2. I was told that behind _black_ tape so much heat builds up that the glass could crack. To be honest, I do not really believe this, but you have been warned.
> /quote]
> 
> I have seen this happen. Not, fortunately, to my own vehicle. It was definitely the black tape that caused it, that was the only place where the glass shattered.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks all. I think we'll stick with the black tape (!) We very rarely do any night driving and hopefully will not get conditions so bad that improperly deflected beams in daylight would dazzle anyone.

We've got the Peugeot headlamp protectors and they came with a black patch to fit on the marked area to deflect the beam. It's simple to peel off and put another piece on next trip. 

G


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,

This is not advertising, but i have found a link to the deflectors i mentioned albeit its not Halfords

http://www.motormania.co.uk/product_details.asp?intDescID=585&Manufacturer=&Code=

Brian


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, On a similar point i thought someone said sometime ago that the Ducato headlights can be adjusted for europe ?? is this possible or am i dreaming ??


Oh by the way those deflectors are suitable for LHD as well


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*beam diverters*

hi all,
I use black,green,red or whatever comes to hand on my dutch import motorbike in the uk for last 3 years no prob's with MOT so must be ok, we use halford beam diverters on m/h but as i understand it all new m/h's have universal diverters just flick a fwitch in cab or ounder bonett.
I don't use pink as it's not really my colour 

tramp


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: beam diverters is that true*



tramp said:


> hi all,
> I use black,green,red or whatever comes to hand on my dutch import motorbike in the uk for last 3 years no prob's with MOT so must be ok, we use halford beam diverters on m/h but as i understand it all new m/h's have universal diverters just flick a fwitch in cab or ounder bonett.
> I don't use pink as it's not really my colour
> 
> tramp


We are picking up a new German motorhome in 10 days time. Is that correct about universal diverters or is is it just in Planet Zanussi that this happens.Cairngorm


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

There maybe MH with such a feature but I've yet to see it on a panel van. What is true is that many don't go to the side when dipped but go straight up and down.

Judging from the problems that some have had getting their imported motorhomes through the MOT it would be a good idea. 

Regards Frank


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Beam Bending*

Hello all,

Firstly, how many foreign (Continental left hand drive) Truck driver, tourists or even more to the point Foreign Coach drivers do you see on our roads in the UK who use beam benders? or even attempt to fabricate their own beam deflecters?

In 25 years of driving I can remeber seeing 1 Just ONE.

However being English and not wanting to upset the French Poilce or their continental counterparts I have with the exception of once always covered/or bent my beams whilst driving on the right. The only time I did not and the only ever speeding ticket I have ever had anywhere, the Police stopped me but did not check my headlights. So just a speeding fine.

The Beam benders you buy here are stupidy expensive. Here are some ways you can save money, not break the law and avoid dazzling oncoming drivers.

A Buy the thick heavy duty beame benders and when you return home, peel them off carefully, place them on glass some where (an example being your shed window, an old glass plate etc) and when you are off again stick them back on with some beads of clear scilicone paying attention to the edges. If you do it right they will stay on regardless of high or low temperatures, weather and 100mph driving.

B Buy a roll of self adhesive foil tape <<<Foil Tape Example>>> you can buy this from £5 upwards. Cut out the desired deflector shape and stick to the Headlights. The the foil on the opposite side (as seen by oncoming drivers) will not cause a hazardous deflection, however, if you are worried cover this over with white or silver insulation tape though trust me it is not required. 50m of foil tape makes a lot of deflecters. It also has many other uses around the home/van and if you clean and dry the surfcae it stick like sh*t to a blanket, just make sure you buy decent quality foil tape!

Headlamp crossover switching, the only vehicles I am aware of that have this option are those with Xenon Headlamps and some more recent prestige cars.

If anyone wants to give the foil tape a try send me a PM with your address. or You can send me a SAE I will get some off to you ASAP.

Trev


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

And the reason is...............Having lived in Switzerland, I think I can answer your question. When properly adjusted, UK cars headlights shine both along the road and into the gutter - therefore shining onto the wrong side of the road when abroad. However, continental vehicles aren't set to shine into the gutter - and therefore when on the "wrong" side of the road, don't shine onto the other side, and so don't need deflecting. It's a question of how they are adjusted as normal. So this is why you don't see "foreign" vehicles with beam benders or tape - they aren't needed.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hmmm this is a tricky subject, i went to frace this year didnt bother with beam benders on the jeep pulling the caravan just put the lights on the lowest setting and all was ok no lorries flashing etc. I think that overseas drivers dont notice it to much these days due to the xeon headlights that are so bright that thye have just given up flashing


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

rickwiggans said:


> And the reason is...............Having lived in Switzerland, I think I can answer your question. When properly adjusted, UK cars headlights shine both along the road and into the gutter - therefore shining onto the wrong side of the road when abroad. However, continental vehicles aren't set to shine into the gutter - and therefore when on the "wrong" side of the road, don't shine onto the other side, and so don't need deflecting. It's a question of how they are adjusted as normal. So this is why you don't see "foreign" vehicles with beam benders or tape - they aren't needed.


I'm afraid that this is totally inaccurate on most continental spec. vehicles. Most continental vehicles have the beams set to dip and divert to the right hand gutter just the same as in the UK they are set to the left. There are some exceptions I understand, particularly when seperate light units are used for main beam and dip beam such as in some A class M/Hs.
I have a copy of the official Ford TIS for my 2005 Transit which states this and supplies diagrams detailing the correct shape, size and position of masks which are suitable for blanking off the offending part of the beam when LHD vehicles are used in RHD countries and vice versa.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Beam Bending*



teemyob said:


> The Beam benders you buy here are stupidy expensive.


Are they? I bought a set for something like £6 or £7 from Halfords. I stuck them on my headlights. They're still on, and they'll stay on, unless the MOT needs them to be removed. Any ideas? Geo?

Rob is probably right - wind them down to the lowest setting, and no one will notice anyway. As with a lot of things, though, a few minutes and/or a few quid takes out the worry.

Gerald


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

on a slightly diffrent note, The Laika we have just got has terrible lights on it, it could be to do with the orange deflectors req for the MOT as its a import, but i dip the lights right down and put the main beams on permenant and didnt get one flash on the way home from Scotland. So i would imagin just winding them down will do the job. just take a pack of deflectors with you just incase


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Every trip to France we make, we mask up with black insulating tape.

We have been stopped a couple of times for a 'securite' check, the last occasion one of the policeman checked my drivers licence whilst the other had a cursory look round the van but they never said anything about the tape.

Our headlights are glass and have never cracked etc, and we do a lot of night driving.

Texas


----------



## Horsey (May 10, 2005)

My Eura Mobil 1810 (A Class) has headlamp switches for left/right driving. All recent A Class Eura Mobils will be the same.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*I agree*



gaspode said:


> rickwiggans said:
> 
> 
> > And the reason is...............Having lived in Switzerland, I think I can answer your question. When properly adjusted, UK cars headlights shine both along the road and into the gutter - therefore shining onto the wrong side of the road when abroad. However, continental vehicles aren't set to shine into the gutter - and therefore when on the "wrong" side of the road, don't shine onto the other side, and so don't need deflecting. It's a question of how they are adjusted as normal. So this is why you don't see "foreign" vehicles with beam benders or tape - they aren't needed.
> ...


Absolutely correct Almost ALL Continental Headlamps shine to the gutter. As I said in my response the continentals do not bother masking or bending theirs, I mean how many shops/internet sites/cross channel ferry stores on the French side do you see selling Beam Benders for the UK?

A couple of years ago we were crossing to France and the Hoverport staff were banding about roumours along the ques of "its is French holiday season" "the police are out to get you" "it is European Law" they were selling what they quite rightly state is EU and French Law. First Aid kits, Spare Bulb Kits, Beam Benders, GB Stickers etc etc. A family group of cars who were clearly first timers Spent a fortune with the port staff as we saw it over £150!, though I doubt they had a Warning triangle!

Don't speed on the Roads
Don't overload etc
and do bend your beams using Insulation Tape, Silver tape, Egg Cartons, washing up bottles and such like but please dont waste £7 quid on beam benders.

Trev


----------

